# Can Cheating on Your Diet Help You Lose MORE Weight?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“If you cheat on your diet, it will actually help you lose more fat.” That claim sounds like typical fad diet hype doesn’t it? Nevertheless, it does seem that the majority of fat loss experts recommend allowing some flexibility in the form of occasional meals off the regular plan, for psychological reasons if no other. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

